# How to delete my Account ?



## okinawagojuryu (Oct 5, 2005)

Can you tell me how to do so ?

Thank You ,


----------



## Bester (Oct 5, 2005)

FAQ - How Do I Close my MartialTalk Account?


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2005)

Another way is to fly over to Bob Hubbard's house and :btg:






:uhyeah:


just kidding Bob...


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Ciao!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 5, 2005)

Adios, muchacho!


----------

